

Pig Chase for iPad is a game where humans collaborate with actual pigs - audionerd
http://www.playingwithpigs.nl/

======
downer93
The pigs need to be rewarded with some tangible physical outcome for their
behavior, otherwise, they have no incentive to get good at the game. I don't
think the visual stimuli will really motivate them for too long.

They should get apple slices or ice cream or something when they score a
point. Also, there should be a process of reinforcement, where successful pigs
get to play longer and more often. This way you'll come to meet pigs who are
well trained, and with experience can get really good at the game.

I hope this game interacts with more than one experimental barn wall. I think
you'd need at leat 100 of these walls in many different pig sties, to engage a
community of players, not to mention the pigs.

